# Possible mareks-now what?



## hennypenney

I have a pullet who I thought broke her leg, but then was suspicious as both legs seems affected now. She was in a flock of 6 chicks. This morning I went out there and another beautiful hen wobbling. That's the beginning. 
Does anyone know if they recover. Not sure what to do. I have other chickens in other areas. Only a few have been vaccinated. Others hatchery chicks from feed store. Don't think they vaccinate. Thank you.


----------



## robin416

There are other things besides marked that will present the same. 

A little more information about conditions there could help determine if that's what it is.


----------



## hennypenney

Hi Robin. Yes I have been reading and it could be a long list of things. 
A friend gave me 6 eggs for my broody hen. So far two of them are affected. I put vit/electrolytes in their water. I read where it could be old food etc....yikes!! Long list. These babies are only 8 weeks old. I recently just let them free range on our 2 acres as I thought my first pullet broke her leg jumping the fence. She showed some signs of an injury in leg but didn't really feel or see anything. Kept her confined. I would take her out frequently and noticed her other leg weakening. So now she's going down hill although eating and drinking and poop looks fine. ????


----------



## Nm156

Got any pics of their eyes?


----------



## robin416

All you can do is watch them at this point and support when they need it. A necropsy is highly recommended so I would be exploring what is needed in your state. That's the only definitive way I know for getting an absolute diagnosis.

The youngest have a very high probability of dying if it is Mareks.

And NM is right, if we can see what they look like it helps.


----------



## hennypenney

I can take more if needed


----------



## hennypenney

Closer view of eyes. Hope this helps


----------



## Nm156

Need a good close up of the eye.


----------



## hennypenney

Oh ok
Will try again when I get home


----------



## Nm156

left normal
right mereks


----------



## robin416

I'd have to dig but I think that's only if Mareks has affected the eyes. Ocular Mareks.

I don't like the positioning on that peep. Can you check to see if there is anything in the feet? Any sensation, any ability to grip anything?


----------



## hennypenney

Robin no ability to grip with either foot


----------



## hennypenney

Can't get good eye picture but just from looking at her eyes and those pictures I'm not seeing that.


----------



## robin416

Last ditch suggestion, do you have a good relationship with your vet? Do you think they would be willing to make up a prednisone compound for you? If there is swelling around the nerves from an injury the pred could reduce/stop it. Some will suggest Metacam. I'm still more confident in pred's ability.

But that is only a suggestion or an option to try.


----------



## hennypenney

robin416 said:


> I'd have to dig but I think that's only if Mareks has affected the eyes. Ocular Mareks.
> 
> I don't like the positioning on that peep. Can you check to see if there is anything in the feet? Any sensation, any ability to grip anything?


She jerks a leg up once in awhile but usually lays on her side and getting worse as far as moving any at all. Think I may have to put her down. Feeling bad but watching her is worse.


----------



## robin416

I know it hurts. I never got used to it, especially when they were young.


----------



## hennypenney

Me either and honestly never done it myself and wouldn't know what to do. I read the ways but 
I'm giving her lots fresh tomato, cold cucumbers and mealworms. She has a big appetite. This am I thought why not give her scrambled eggs and she ate most of it. 
The thing about it is there is another pullet out there with same thing....


----------



## seminole wind

Hennypenney, how are things going?


----------



## hennypenney

Thank you for asking. My husband had to put both hens down. The rest of the flock seem fine. So not sure what it was.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm glad the rest of your flock is doing well. Hopefully it's not Marek's. It could be a number of things. Unless you send one for a necropsy (after death), everything anyone can say is likely, most likely , most common, sounds like,you know, all those words that are not definite. Most likely, if it were Marek's, more than one would have the symptoms, it would be most commonly at 1-12 months, and they would look fine and even eat, just have paralysis. If they looked sick, it could possibly be botulism. This year one of my hens looked like she had paralysis but it turned out to be heat and dehydration.


----------



## hennypenney

I just had the two hens and no others. I took care of the first one thinking was a broken legs and she did eat and drink fine till the end. I read about the botulism and changed all their food etc. hard to know. Very sad when that happens.


----------



## seminole wind

Well with botulism they will be and look sick. With Marek's they tend to look normal even with paralysis. Breaks my heart.


----------



## dawg53

Seminolewind is the Marek's expert, take her advice.


----------



## hennypenney

Yes well then all the others immune systems must be fighting it then? So I should never give anyone my chickens or sell them then? Not that I have any plans but unfortunately just found out my husband has cancer.


----------



## Alaskan

Dang!

Well, I sure hope that it is a curable/ deal-able cancer. 

Bites anyway you slice it though. (Horrid bad pun intended)


----------



## hennypenney

Thank you. One day at a time...


----------



## seminole wind

I'm so sorry about your husband's condition. 

Marek's is a virus that causes tumors, especially in young chickens. If one has it, they are all exposed but may not get tumors. But they will be carriers and give it to other chickens. I stopped giving my chickens away because I didn't want to make someone else's flock sick. Then I get either day olds vaccinated from a hatchery or hatch in an incubator, and vaccinate myself. I wait at least 3-4 weeks before I set them outside.

Marek's can also affect their immune system. 

There are no absolutes with this virus. It has so many symptoms that can be a number of things. So even if I think someone is suffering from Marek's, I'll treat them anyway with anything I have, especially B vitamins or antibiotics.

If you have more questions let me know because I don't want to overwhelm any one with all the information that's been discovered by doctors about Marek's.


----------



## hennypenney

Thank you very much. I appreciate all the information.
There is a few chickens who have been vaccinated but I read they can also become infected. I give them the electrolytes/vitamins. Should I be buying the B and giving to them instead?


----------



## robin416

Vaccines are not 100% but come close.

Why the electrolytes? They really should not be given unless there is a reason.


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> Vaccines are not 100% but come close.
> 
> Why the electrolytes? They really should not be given unless there is a reason.


Robin's right. The vaccines are not 100%. I mentioned B vitamins because young chickens can have leg paralysis from a lack of B vitamins, so it's just something more to try.

The only way you know for sure about Marek's is to send a dead chicken to a state animal disease lab, and get a necropsy. Otherwise we all take educated guesses. Casportpony has all the information for sending a chicken to a lab. She has an incredible amount of instruction on doing it.


----------



## hennypenney

I've just been giving this recently everyday in their water. Not necessary? Plus it's been pretty hot here. I did hear about B and leg paralysis.


----------



## robin416

Electrolytes play a big part in the electrical conduction of the body. Throwing those out of balance can cause problems if they are used when not needed. It truly depends on how heat stressed the birds are before choosing to use them. My flock is old, very old and even though our heat and humidity was big this year I did not give them electrolytes. 

Yes, Riboflavin does a great deal for birds suffering with a deficiency but you'll see lameness and curled toes. If you are not seeing that then they are not necessary as long as all is well with the feed. We did have two people here with birds that appeared to be suffering riboflavin deficiency recently but that was just a bird each. 

While excess B vitamins are excreted from the body some studies have shown that too much of any one can interfere with absorption with other vitamins.


----------



## hennypenney

Oh ok. Thank you!


----------



## hennypenney

We had some 106-108 days but cooling down to 90 ish now! Yah!


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> Electrolytes play a big part in the electrical conduction of the body. Throwing those out of balance can cause problems if they are used when not needed. It truly depends on how heat stressed the birds are before choosing to use them. My flock is old, very old and even though our heat and humidity was big this year I did not give them electrolytes.
> 
> Yes, Riboflavin does a great deal for birds suffering with a deficiency but you'll see lameness and curled toes. If you are not seeing that then they are not necessary as long as all is well with the feed. We did have two people here with birds that appeared to be suffering riboflavin deficiency recently but that was just a bird each.
> 
> While excess B vitamins are excreted from the body some studies have shown that too much of any one can interfere with absorption with other vitamins.


You know, you just reminded me. I always suggest to people multi B vitamins for a good reason. But I forgot what the reason was. No you just reminded me-thanks!


----------

